# bekomme Samba nicht zum laufen



## Sigix (16. Dez. 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich bekomme Samba nicht funktionsfähig!

Mein System: Debian Squeeze 6.0.3

Folgendes habe ich ausgeführt:
samba-3.6.1.tar.gz von der Samba-Homepage gezogen
entpackt
./autogen.sh
./configure
make
make install

anschließend unter /etc/samba/
die smb.config erzeugt und folgende eingefügt:

[global]
  workgroup = MYWORKGROUP
  netbios name = DEBIANSRV
  security = SHARE
  guest account = nobody
[public]
  comment = Docs Verzeichnis
  path = /usr/local/apache2/docs
  guest ok = Yes
  read only = Yes

---

ausgabe von testparm -s

root@debiansrv:~# testparm -s
Load smb config files from /etc/samba/smb.conf
rlimit_max: rlimit_max (1024) below minimum Windows limit (16384)
Processing section "[public]"
Loaded services file OK.
Server role: ROLE_STANDALONE
[global]
        workgroup = MYWORKGROUP
        security = SHARE
[public]
        comment = Docs Verzeichnis
        path = /usr/local/apache2/docs
        guest ok = Yes


nun starte ich die Daemons:

root@debiansrv:/# ./usr/local/samba/sbin/smbd -D
root@debiansrv:/# ./usr/local/samba/sbin/nmbd -D
root@debiansrv:/# ./usr/local/samba/sbin/winbindd -D

anschließend

root@debiansrv:/# smbclient -L localhost
Enter root's password:
Connection to localhost failed (Error NT_STATUS_CONNECTION_REFUSED)
root@debiansrv:/#

root@debiansrv:/# ps -ef | grep nmb
root     23319 23268  0 20:50 pts/1    00:00:00 grep nmb
root@debiansrv:/#


unter /var/log/samba finde ich keine log dateiein!???

Wer kann mir bitte helfen!???

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## nowayback (17. Dez. 2011)

Moinsen,

hat es nen bestimmten Grund warum du eine Abneigung gegen apt-get hast?

Zur Problemlösung:
bitte prüfe dein start/stop script und setze RUN_MODE von inetd auf daemons. Dann teste erneut. 

Grüße
nwb


----------



## Sigix (17. Dez. 2011)

Zitat von nowayback:


> Moinsen,
> 
> hat es nen bestimmten Grund warum du eine Abneigung gegen apt-get hast?
> 
> ...


Hi,..

nein eigentlich nicht,....ich möchte nur alles selbst installieren bzw compilieren! 

Danke das war der Grund jetzt läuft alles!, Meinstens sind die Fehler nur winzig und man liest tausende male drüber und kommt nicht drauf! ;-)

danke jedenfalls für die Hilfe!!!


----------

